# Reputable breeders near St. Louis, Missouri



## mathewsj (Jan 3, 2014)

Dear Members,
We are hoping to add a German Shepherd Dog to our family in the next 12-18 months. We are interested in companionship and we are an active couple with two young kids (5 years and 5 months). We have a female Golden Retriever who is 3 years old. We had a Labrador for 14.5 years and he passed away last year. We had got out Golden as our vet was preparing us for what seemed like an imminent death of our Labrador (multiple tumors). To our joy, our Golden rejuvenated the old man and although he was annoyed at times, he lived for two more years, pleasantly surprising us and our vet. It is only now, after a good 8 months that we feel our Golden has stopped grieving and is back to her playful self. We had always wanted a GSD and we feel that we are ready. We hope to visit three or four very reputable breeders who have consistently produced puppies with good temperament and health. After we select the breeder, we would like to visit them over the next year to get a good sense of their dogs and to get their recommendation on the litter we should get our puppy from. We are willing to travel but would prefer it if the breeder were in the Midwest. We look forward to your suggestions, especially those who have had good experiences from a particular breeder, those who got a second dog from the same breeder and/or who have direct knowledge about a breeder.
With gratitude,
Jenn and Jose


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend is very happy with her Crooked Creek girl. They are in Missouri. Not sure how far from St. Louis. 

Crooked Creek Ranch


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum and good for you for doing your research so far ahead of time! My first dog was a Lab and then I got a GSD and the differences between the 2 were EXTREME with raising the GSD puppy involving a ton more time and effort (well worth it but definitely different!).

Make sure you really have time to read thru the Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums in general because the more you know about the breed, the more the best breeders will take you seriously and consider you for one of their pups.

Specifically this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html is very important. So many poor breeders out there just wanting the $$$ and not caring about the puppies temperament or health once they have cashed your check and that puppy is out of their house. So the burden is on us as a 'buyer beware' to do our work on the front end before even calling up or looking at a puppy (and getting emotionally involved).

This is a huge help too --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The German Shepherd Dog Club of America will be holding their National show out at Purina Farms in October. That would give you a chance to see the dogs do herding, agility, obedience, rally, and conformation all in one place.

German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Have never met Karen at Crooked Creek, but hear nothing but good things. Also check out Austerlitz in OK.


----------



## mathewsj (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for your recommendations. I really appreciate it.
Jose


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I got Varick from a breeder in the St. Louis area, her name is Maria. I'm in Warrenton. She truly cares about her puppies, and Varick is a joy!
He is very affectionate, loyal, obedient, and very intelligent. Though I must add, he has very high energy. If you would like her email address, you can PM me.
Here are some photos:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ure72722-varick-my-bearded-dragon-buddies.jpg
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ck-vom-haus-jeffery-picture66305-varick-i.jpg
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...m-haus-jeffery-picture64793-varick-motion.jpg
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-vom-haus-jeffery-picture62425-sit-motion.jpg
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...varick-vom-haus-jeffery-picture62401-fuss.jpg
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ffery-picture39674-varick-8-months-78-lbs.jpg
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...k-vom-haus-jeffery-picture64785-14-months.jpg


----------



## mathewsj (Jan 3, 2014)

Dear Brittany,
Thank you for your e-mail and for sharing Varick's pictures. He looks great! and I am sure he is a lot of fun. We will appreciate the contact information of Maria.
Jose


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm from the saint Louis area also! I've looked and looked but couldn't find anything quite like I wanted so we ended up going with Vom Gildaf! They are about 5 hours from stl. Not sure if this helps any, just make sure you do lots of research Missouri is known for puppy mills!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

KayForbes said:


> I'm from the saint Louis area also! I've looked and looked but couldn't find anything quite like I wanted so we ended up going with Vom Gildaf! They are about 5 hours from stl. Not sure if this helps any, just make sure you do lots of research Missouri is known for puppy mills!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I second Vom Gildaf ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Mocha said:


> I second Vom Gildaf !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you're willing to go all the way up to Wisconsin...PM me and I'll give you some names I'd go to way before Vom Gildaf.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

martemchik said:


> If you're willing to go all the way up to Wisconsin...PM me and I'll give you some names I'd go to way before Vom Gildaf.


Why's that? You have experience with her dogs?


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Its not to bad of a drive. Melinda does great with her dogs and they way she does things. Worth it to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got a gildaf dog. He's still young, but he's an awesome guy. Exactly what I asked for. Nothing but good things to say from my experience.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> I've got a gildaf dog. He's still young, but he's an awesome guy. Exactly what I asked for. Nothing but good things to say from my experience.


I hope to someday get one from them. Love what they do and produce 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

If you are willing to go to Wisconsin; that's where we went to get our pup. We drove 6 hours there and 6 hours back for our girl. We could have had them fly her to us. I personally wanted to see where she was coming from and meet the parents & etc. we got our puppy from hokshhaus German shepherds. They have a website & Facebook page. I highly recommend them. Michelle breeds for excellent temperament & outstanding health. We are very very pleased with our girl. Good luck in your search for your new family member. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also look at Whirling Thunder in MO.

WhirlingThunder.index I know several folks here in Oklahoma with Whirling Thunder dogs competing in agility. 

Or I got my Mayhem from here. http://gsdnet.org/ I know this breeder personally. She is friend, and she stands behind her dogs 100%. 6 hours from St Louis. She has one litter just on the ground and another due in about 2 months. You can also go check out Mayhem's pictures in the picture section. Just posted her first agility trial pics!


----------



## mathewsj (Jan 3, 2014)

Dear Kathy,
Thank you for your recommendation. We appreciate it very much. 
Best,
Jose & Jenn


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And I hope you guys find the pup of your dream soon.


----------

